# A Head Tilt by Your Dog Is a Good Sign



## Robert59 (Nov 3, 2021)

The pooch is probably trying to learn something, new study suggests.

https://www.newser.com/story/312840/a-head-tilt-by-your-dog-is-a-good-sign.html


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 3, 2021)

My dog tilts his head when he has a question he's trying to figure out the answer to. Usually something like, "are we having eggs for breakfast?"

I always make him a scrambled egg when I fix eggs for my breakfast. He much prefers them scrambled. I think it is good for his coat.

As for learning words, he is really good at that, especially since I haven't been teaching him words for things he likes. Milkshake is his favorite word right now. We have to spell it. He learned that by listening to us. Same with "rabbit". We have lots of them in our yard. It is a real pain in the patootie when we forget and speak aloud words he knows, especially "milkshake".

I taught him "water" when I first got him. I used a form of Anne Sullivan's technique that she used with Helen Keller - sprinkling water on his paw, saying the word, and doing it beside his water dish. That was so when he needs some water because he's panting after being highly active or barking a lot, I could just say "water" and he'll have a drink. There will be no dehydrated dogs on my watch.


----------



## Della (Nov 3, 2021)

My dog clanks her water and food dishes together any time one of them is empty. It makes me feel like a prison warden.

She has a huge vocabulary because I talk to her all day long.  She knows, treat, chicken, cheese, suppertime,  peanut butter ... yep, there's a theme going on.

She would get so worked up over the word, "walk," we started saying ambulation and now she knows that.

The one word she can't seem to understand is "quiet."


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 3, 2021)

Stella has selective hearing.  She seems completely deaf to the words “potty paper”.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 4, 2021)




----------

